
Can the Growing Democratic Socialists of America Build a New Left Wing? - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2017/08/06/the_dsa_convention_in_chicago_showcases_splinters_among_a_growing_unruly.html
======
EGreg
The tea party together with the alt-right built a new Right Wing, so why not?

